# Patrick Dempsey



## Big Secz

Lets see if this one turns out better than the last....


----------



## Big Secz

Stage 2...


----------



## stanya

interesting fact that u starting the drawing from the middle of the face.. I use to do it that way long time ago when I started with portraits.
Looks promising,, ill watching the progress of this one


----------



## Big Secz

Just finished. Not real happy with this one either. For some reason I have really struggled on my last two portraits.


----------

